# Kicking higher



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello again! Something I could ask my trainer but as I am ill I will ask here!

I have a strong kick (round house type kick), but I would say it would only reach someone who is 6 foot 3's waist. Now this is annoying as plenty of times sparing I see opertunitys to kick to the head and what not but I cant reach that high.

What can I do to start kicking higher? I litteraly cant hit higher than the waist.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Yetiman said:


> Hello again! Something I could ask my trainer but as I am ill I will ask here!
> 
> I have a strong kick (round house type kick), but I would say it would only reach someone who is 6 foot 3's waist. Now this is annoying as plenty of times sparing I see opertunitys to kick to the head and what not but I cant reach that high.
> 
> What can I do to start kicking higher? I litteraly cant hit higher than the waist.


The key is flexibility (and good technique if you dont want to injure yourself - which im sure you dont)

When training do you warm up with stretching? At some MMA sessions i have been to we have been left to our own devices for warm up and if you dont know how to stretch then you could do yourself an injury.

I have recently trained with some TMA's and the stretching they do is very good.

I have just done a quick google search and cam across this site - http://www.stadion.com/column.html

and this article in particular - http://www.stadion.com/column_stretch5.html

You may find these useful?


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

West Fight Company said:


> The key is flexibility (and good technique if you dont want to injure yourself - which im sure you dont)
> 
> When training do you warm up with stretching? At some MMA sessions i have been to we have been left to our own devices for warm up and if you dont know how to stretch then you could do yourself an injury.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply mate, I will read the two links you gave me.

We do a really good warm up I think and we do a lot of lex stretch's I just dont think im that flexible.

I will have a read of them articles mate, thanks


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

If you don't think your that flexible, work on getting down to the splits. You'll soon see an increase in not only height, but power of your kicks.

Speaking from experience


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Our kicking drills are quite intense and our stretching is pretty full on and I'm still rubbish, I'm lucky if I land an effective kick about the waist of a six footer, I 've asked my instructor about improving and he reckons it's just time and stretching effectively.. Having said that I've now not kicked since Feb after screwing my knee so I reckon I've got a mean ankle tap on me these days... On the flipside my Mrs is just starting to learn kickboxing and a bit of MMA from me and with no training and a crap strectching routine (she hates warming up etc, I keep telling her but she never listens) and she can fly a kick over my head with ease.. she is 6'3" though..


----------



## gravesy (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey there, Ive been doing stretching for higher kicks for about a year and my results are pretty good. I can kick hard to a level just above my own head height with straight forward kicks, roundhouse kicks, and backward kicks.

Dynamic and static stretches dont really do the same things, although its good to do both in any warm up since static stretches warm your muscles for dynamic stretches. For highers kicks, you should be doing dynamic stretches, actually kicking is a dynamic stretch in itself, so you should probably practice the kicking motion again and again (a set of about 10 reps would usually be optimal with dynamic stretches).

Hope this helps.

Gravesy


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Heres a little trick that some of the Muay Thai begginers use to allow them to get a high kick going.

From your stance stay light as you would if throwing a body kick. Before throwing the kick step slightly to the outside of your target * if throwing a right head kick then move your left foot outside * This will allow you to rotate your hips over more when throwing the kick which will arc it up and down easier.

Also as has been said flexibility can be a limiting factor but i myself am not the msot flexible and can easily throw a head kick to someone who is 6ft 3.

The last thing i would say is practise practise practise as your technique is the key. Good technique will lead to more power generation so working it over and over on both legs will make your game more sound.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Get yourself a ripcord, and a metal leg stretcher.

Leg stretcher will improve flexibility, and the ripcord, used often enough, will help both flexibility and strength in your kicks.

Used to use them both a few years ago.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Or just don't waste your money and do it the normal way


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Or just don't waste your money and do it the normal way


It's really not much though.

Worth the money, imo.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I think the key n this thread is practice and more practice. The technique will improve and good technique = power and accuracy. The more you attempt the high kicks and the more you stretch before and after each session the more flexible you will become.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Bill Wallace stretching DVD is fab - give it a go. Definate imrovement after just a week!!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i have always somehow managed to do high kicks despite have terrible flexiblity in my legs:baffled: i dont know how that works either.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

gravesy said:


> Hey there, Ive been doing stretching for higher kicks for about a year and my results are pretty good. I can kick hard to a level just above my own head height with straight forward kicks, roundhouse kicks, and backward kicks.
> 
> Dynamic and static stretches dont really do the same things, although its good to do both in any warm up since static stretches warm your muscles for dynamic stretches. For highers kicks, you should be doing dynamic stretches, actually kicking is a dynamic stretch in itself, so you should probably practice the kicking motion again and again (a set of about 10 reps would usually be optimal with dynamic stretches).
> 
> ...


Very true. Dynamic Stretching will help your kicking and also help you gain Static Flexibility. A good (quick and easy) routine is to do three sets of leg raises in the morning when you get up (after doing a simple warm up by rotating your hips and joints) executing front leg raises, side, and rear. For the front and side it's best to place your hand out at around your max height to save over extending. After this do some simple static stretches and you'll be bootin heads off left right and centre. :laugh:


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea stretching should help, it makes alot of difference. Maybe sum ab/olique(core strength) training could help, me and my training partner were drilling some mid-section roundhouses and after a while he couldnt lift his leg higher then waist height, he said he'd pulled his oblique/abbs (well he was pointing to that region lol), could this help?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Just to cause more confusion and as stated by a few lads for a Thai kick you do not need to be that flexible as you are using your hip more for the height and a slight lean backward unlike a strict karate kick where flexibilty is the key - I used to be able to do the splints about 15 years ago and was able to kick about a foot above my head (using several different kicks) now I cannot do side splits but get down low(ish) in the front split and can kick over 6ft (I'm 5ft9) using thai but nowhere near this for karate kicks - think that illistrates more technique throwing the hips around, of course a bit of flexibilty does help but no need to get hung up on splitting your nuts when stretching!!!!. Dont spend greens on stretching machines just stand thru an open door way and start lowering yourself whilst holding onto the handle (each side- you will not be able to do the splits sitting on the floor till you can do em lowering yourself from standing - just lower yourself till slightly tight hold for 20 seconds come up relax and do it again a couple of times and just focus on a bit of improvement each week or stand erect keep your leg fairly straight and kick forward in an arc towards your head - This is what I do if I have not trained for a couple of weeks within a couple of days Im slapping my thigh on my chest - make sure you are well warmed up before either of these  otherwise just keep kicking the bag/pads and try to aim a bit higher - over time it will come.


----------

